# Show me your Johnson. (Official Pre- 1933 Iver Johnson Thread)



## Iverider

I have a big Johnson (tall headtube frame) and I'd like to compare mine with yours...what can I say...unfortunately, it's a bit rusty so I've been looking for paint schemes. It was originally black with green head tube, but since it'll be a complete redo, I'm contemplating a color change. I've come across many of the photos already online in the usual places that come up when searched, but I know there has to be more out there. I'm also particularly interested in the accessories and components (Pedals, handlebars, grips, etc.) that are stock bits and pieces to these bicycles. 

Original Detail is the key to this thread!

Mine has been judged (by folks of The Cabe) to be a 1915 or later Truss Bridge frame. When posting, please include, at the least, your serial number and any information that you know to be true. If it is hear-say (maybe from the person you bought it from) please denote it as such.

If you have catalog scans, that could be a nice addition to this thread as well. From what I've read so far, Iver Johnson was a very popular bicycle back in the day and supposedly known for its quality. I just wish there was more information in ONE PLACE!








To begin my Iver Johnson

Truss Bar Frame
Serial # 256466
Color: Black with green head tube and Iver Johnson Logo on Downtube
Rear Hub: Morrow Coaster
Front Hub: Iver Johnson
Wheels: Wood 25"
Stem: Iver Johnson
Seat: Troxel Eagle Climax
Cranks: Iver Johnson
Chain Ring: Diamond Square Geometric pattern

Unsure about: rear fender (flat), Front Fender (not so flat, but not deep either), Front fork is non-original, handlebars, Chain too rusty to tell, Grips not included.

I'll amend this post with some detail shots of parts when I get them.


----------



## bud poe

Here's mine, just picked it up last week @ Iron Ranch....
Haven't uncovered the serial # on the seat tube yet...
Saddle: unknown wood pan motorbike
Rear Hub: Corbin Duplex
Front Hub: ?
Wheels: mismatched, one is clad, the other wood
Stem: Iver
Fenders: Iver
Frame: shorter truss with water transfer decals and badge


----------



## scrubbinrims

This one is not in my collection, but a collector friend of mine owns it and I have thought about purchase many, many times.
Probably not all original and has a two speed new departure hub rigged up with a bendix lever.
I really like the wheels, made to look like woodgrain and has early 1.375 continental tires on it.
I thought I would share as maybe someone can talk me into purchase (or not to).
Chris


----------



## bricycle

Here's mine...


----------



## DonChristie

Great thread idea. Not sure if I qualify for the pre 33 thing. Heres mine - 28 inch Pneumatics, original paint.


----------



## Iverider

Cool bike! I love original paint. If you get a chance, please post up some more detail shots. Also, please post the serial number.


----------



## DonChristie

Serial no. is 535358. Here are more pics and a manual shot.


----------



## Luckykat32

I'm looking for a good condition or restored Iver tanker...I dont mind if its post 33.  Let me know what you have!


----------



## DonChristie

I think the only tanker IJ made was the Super Mobike. Thats a rare bird! Good luck!


----------



## Danimal

Does this count? It's an Iver built Lovell-Diamond. Not sure of the year, can anybody tell me? It has 28" singletubes. This is how I bought it.

Another odd thing, on the top tube there are somebody's initials. Done in the exact color and font (but smaller) as the "Lovell-Diamond" on the bottom tube. Too perfect to not be factory done. Does anybody know if that was an option back then?


----------



## 66TigerCat

Danimal said:


> Does this count? It's an Iver built Lovell-Diamond. Not sure of the year, can anybody tell me?
> 
> Serial number ?


----------



## Danimal

Tiger Cat, my serial number is: 553564

If that helps, please let me know. Thanks, Dan


----------



## 66TigerCat

Mid to late '30s I believe.


----------



## Minnie

*Iver Johnson expert*

Ask Bill Smith on The Wheelmen website. He has lots of information and knowledge about Iver Johnsons.


----------



## axsepul

According to wikipedia iver johnson had 3 sons named Frederick Iver, John Lovell, and Walter Olof. Now how come all of them have different last names?


----------



## Iverider

Iver got around!


----------



## chitown

I believe those are their 1st and middle names. Even if he did get around... they would still keep Pop's last name.


----------



## axsepul

I was thinking the samr thing but  how come the astronaut last name is lovell


----------



## Wing Your Heel

*My Iver*

K-waggen says: If you have catalog scans, that could be a nice addition to this thread as well. From what I've read so far, Iver Johnson was a very popular bicycle back in the day and supposedly known for its quality. I just wish there was more information in ONE PLACE!

I put 'iver johnson bicycle' into google and this website came up at the top -

http://www.oldbike.eu/iverjohnson

I've shared my original IJ catalogues there, plus pics of my Iver and all my Iver ephemera. Hope it helps. Not comprehensive, as I don't have a list of serial nos. But about the best an old Iver fan can do from this side of the atlantic (it's a rare bike in England) ...and it's all in one place


----------



## Iverider

I do like that site. I've been there quite a bit looking through scans. Having the link in this thread is enough i think rather than posting all of the photos from it here. 

In starting this thread, I was hoping to get more photos and information about Iver Johnson posted so we could see bicycles and get information that didn't require each individual to have their own website.

Keep 'em comin' folks!


----------



## rustyspoke66

Super cool site! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spoker

*Iver Johnson bikes*

I also have som iver bikes and havent been able to date,read a history it said they stopped making bikes in 1940


----------



## Iverider

Post a serial number and some detailed photos. You'll find the number on the right hand side of the seat tube toward where the seatpost inserts on most Ivers.


----------



## fxo550

*I/J bike*

Florida bike,soon on the market


----------



## eddie bravo

fxo550 said:


> Florida bike,soon on the market




Keep me posted !!


----------

